# RIDESHARE REVOLUTION RAILROADED



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...

His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.

Gio is in THE PERFECT position to put this to the media, and lead a nation of Rideshare drivers forward by Sueing Uber for DEFAMATION, FALSE ACCUSATIONS, AND PAIN AND SUFFERING ALONG WITH LOST WAGES.

None of the driver's deactivated before him we're better suited to lead this fight. I just hope he realizes his position. Basically Uber just fired him from a 100k a year job without any true recourse or means.

I would like to see how many of us would be willing to back him by donation to a Legal fund to help him take Uber down a notch. Him winning this fight would be a win for all Rideshare drivers.

Would you be willing to help his fight if he started a GoFundMe?

It's time for UBER to see that their policy of guilty until you've fought enough trying to prove yourself innocent and then your still guilty has got to change...

Thoughts??









If you don't know who I'm talking about look up Rideshare Revolution on YouTube... Surprised you've missed him... He's one of the leading Rideshare YouTubers...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Thoughts??


More than likely he'll be reactivated within 48 hours as are most drivers after a false complaint, as long as she didn't say he denied a service dog.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


I'll donate and join his lawsuit.



MHR said:


> More than likely he'll be reactivated within 48 hours as are most drivers after a false complaint, as long as she didn't say he denied a service dog.


From what I read with regards of service dogs, they are supposed to be registered and have a registration number. Second according to the ADA public transportation companies are required to take service animals, we are NOT a public transportation company. Uber is the only party to NOT recognize this fact, according to Uber they're a tech company not transportation.
Third and more importantly Uber put us drivers under a false mandate, we are private for hire vehicles, this make Uber guilty of acting as an employer and we employees, the ADA law does NOT apply to private individuals, only public transportation companies.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

The problem is he had three false accusations made while driving for Uber. 

If it was his first, they would reactivate him. But it's three strikes and your out policy. Even if it means it was false. Crazy.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

jerseyboys said:


> The problem is he had three false accusations made while driving for Uber.
> 
> If it was his first, they would reactivate him. But it's three strikes and your out policy. Even if it means it was false. Crazy.


Over 4 years and almost 16k rides..though that's absurd . How can you ever get ahead if good time served accounts for nothing ...


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Over 4 years though that's absurd . How can you ever get ahead if good time served accounts for nothing ...


I know. But that's how it works. I'm very well known in the NYC area. I know a lot of drivers asking for my help when they get deactivated.

If I see three. They can't be helped. Gio is gone permanently. There's nothing he can do. 18,000 rides and 4.9 means nothing.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

reason #1495814598 why you shouldn't do pool rides


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry but I wouldn’t donate to his GFM if he set one up because I couldn’t guarantee that he’d use the money for legal purposes.

If he was making $100,000/year, he should have a savings to help him, as he searches for employment.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Sorry but I wouldn't donate to his GFM if he set one up because I couldn't guarantee that he'd use the money for legal purposes.
> 
> If he was making $100,000/year, he should have a savings to help him, as he searches for employment.


He can still do Lyft and is still doing it. Once those rate cuts come to Chicago it might be a different story. Either way I am sure he will get back on unless there was some stuff going out we don't know about.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

If it happened once, shame on you. If it happened twice, shame on him. If it happened three times....well


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY why i started delivering Pizza.

This can happen to Anyone.
Anytime.
No Warning.

UNSUSTAINABLE.

Cant happen to Me if I Quit!



jerseyboys said:


> I know. But that's how it works. I'm very well known in the NYC area. I know a lot of drivers asking for my help when they get deactivated.
> 
> If I see three. They can't be helped. Gio is gone permanently. There's nothing he can do. 18,000 rides and 4.9 means nothing.


We NEED A UNION !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> We NEED A UNION


we'd need to be W2 employees first.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


what amazes me is that someone would wanna get back on the platform and try to make revenue for Uber after being treated like that, it's like a woman in an abusive relationship that keeps going back to her man.

#justlearntowalkaway


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Sorry but I wouldn't donate to his GFM if he set one up because I couldn't guarantee that he'd use the money for legal purposes.
> 
> If he was making $100,000/year, he should have a savings to help him, as he searches for employment.


Fair enuf. Hopefully Noone will ever put you In This situation. Sadly the odds are not in your favor.



WNYuber said:


> what amazes me is that someone would wanna get back on the platform and try to make revenue for Uber after being treated like that, it's like a woman in an abusive relationship that keeps going back to her man.
> 
> #justlearntowalkaway


If you were making 2 k a week you wouldn't feel that way... But neither of us are so it's not the same...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Fair enuf. Hopefully Noone will ever put you In This situation. Sadly the odds are not in your favor.


The difference between us is that I know there is life beyond R/S. If it does happen to me, I'll move on and adjust, just as I've done my whole life.

This guy makes much more than me. Yet I have a savings if something goes wrong. I don't want strangers giving me .$.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Firstly, I love and respect Gio. I too work my tail off and achieve good numbers doing so, driving in my city smartly despite having only 1/10 of population of Chicago. IMHO, his YouTube vids got him deactivated. Too much flirtatious behavior (the VID with the banana was a big no-no) and his bosting about getting hit on and not hooking up with pax, who gave him thier numbers, that same day but only to hook up with them another day, also were cause for alarm from Uber especially in light of all the sexual harassment bad PR with recent ridesharing rapes and attacks. IIWH, I would pull all that content down and not even have any social media presence. Run your rides and keep it to yourself. It's not worth it for the few extra bucks he makes when monetizing his channel(s). This last episode was the excuse they needed to can him.

One last thought, how long do you think Lyft, in light of Uber's deactivation, will keep him on board? He is on a phone call basis with them about his content, drawing unnecessary attention to himself. He is now a (alleged) know liability and if something should happen on a Lyft ride, true or not, Lyft would be asked why they kept him on the platform.

Gio, go dark man if you do get your gig back.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> That is EXACTLY why i started delivering Pizza.
> 
> This can happen to Anyone.
> Anytime.
> ...


Remember, Gio was one of Uber's biggest proponents among hard core drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EphLux said:


> Remember, Gio was one of Uber's biggest proponents among hard core drivers.


Uber has no HONOR !


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


I agree with you whole heartedly and advise him to put down a retainer to s/w legal council. Be careful what you say here, especially pointing out that eyes and ears from Uber/Lyft are here monitoring these boards. Make sure you mask your IP using a proxy/VPN.



TPAMB said:


> Firstly, I love and respect Gio. I too work my tail off and achieve good numbers doing so, driving in my city smartly despite having only 1/10 of population of Chicago. IMHO, his YouTube vids got him deactivated. Too much flirtatious behavior (the VID with the banana was a big no-no) and his bosting about getting hit on and not hooking up with pax, who gave him thier numbers, that same day but only to hook up with them another day, also were cause for alarm from Uber especially in light of all the sexual harassment bad PR with recent ridesharing rapes and attacks. IIWH, I would pull all that content down and not even have any social media presence. Run your rides and keep it to yourself. It's not worth it for the few extra bucks he makes when monetizing his channel(s). This last episode was the excuse they needed to can him.
> 
> One last thought, how long do you think Lyft, in light of Uber's deactivation, will keep him on board? He is on a phone call basis with them about his content, drawing unnecessary attention to himself. He is now a (alleged) know liability and if something should happen on a Lyft ride, true or not, Lyft would be asked why they kept him on the platform.
> 
> Gio, go dark man if you do get your gig back.


Spoke like someone using damage control.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> Firstly, I love and respect Gio. I too work my tail off and achieve good numbers doing so, driving in my city smartly despite having only 1/10 of population of Chicago. IMHO, his YouTube vids got him deactivated. Too much flirtatious behavior (the VID with the banana was a big no-no) and his bosting about getting hit on and not hooking up with pax, who gave him thier numbers, that same day but only to hook up with them another day, also were cause for alarm from Uber especially in light of all the sexual harassment bad PR with recent ridesharing rapes and attacks. IIWH, I would pull all that content down and not even have any social media presence. Run your rides and keep it to yourself. It's not worth it for the few extra bucks he makes when monetizing his channel(s). This last episode was the excuse they needed to can him.
> 
> One last thought, how long do you think Lyft, in light of Uber's deactivation, will keep him on board? He is on a phone call basis with them about his content, drawing unnecessary attention to himself. He is now a (alleged) know liability and if something should happen on a Lyft ride, true or not, Lyft would be asked why they kept him on the platform.
> 
> Gio, go dark man if you do get your gig back.


Shame Liars can remove HARD WORK and be Rewarded with Free Stuff !

Shame Uber Encourages Liars !


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

jerseyboys said:


> The problem is he had three false accusations made while driving for Uber.
> 
> If it was his first, they would reactivate him. But it's three strikes and your out policy. Even if it means it was false. Crazy.


The number doesn't matter, seeing as he wasn't deactivated on previous 2 means evidently they were false. If he had committed serious violations all three times, then why did Uber keep him on as a risk after the first 2 complaints? Not buying this H/S from Uber at all about why he was deactivated/fired.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Firstly, I love and respect Gio. I too work my tail off and achieve good numbers doing so, driving in my city smartly despite having only 1/10 of population of Chicago. IMHO, his YouTube vids got him deactivated. Too much flirtatious behavior (the VID with the banana was a big no-no) and his bosting about getting hit on and not hooking up with pax, who gave him thier numbers, that same day but only to hook up with them another day, also were cause for alarm from Uber especially in light of all the sexual harassment bad PR with recent ridesharing rapes and attacks. IIWH, I would pull all that content down and not even have any social media presence. Run your rides and keep it to yourself. It's not worth it for the few extra bucks he makes when monetizing his channel(s). This last episode was the excuse they needed to can him.
> 
> One last thought, how long do you think Lyft, in light of Uber's deactivation, will keep him on board? He is on a phone call basis with them about his content, drawing unnecessary attention to himself. He is now a (alleged) know liability and if something should happen on a Lyft ride, true or not, Lyft would be asked why they kept him on the platform.
> 
> Gio, go dark man if you do get your gig back.


This is certainly an aspect to be considered When I first signed up here there was a lot of conversation on keeping your online persona hidden from Goober and Gryft1. If he has three reports AND a slew of questionable online content that may back up some of those claims he is certainly done


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Step 1: File Lawsuit.
Step 2: Alert all major media outlets.
Step 3: Wait to here from Uber and definitely will. 
Step 4: Arbitration and if they don't resolve it continue with court proceedings. 
Step 5: Don't give up.


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Shame Liars can remove HARD WORK and be Rewarded with Free Stuff !
> 
> Shame Uber Encourages Liars !


It's the loophole for this entitlement culture. As Ozzy said it in his song "play the victim, become the hero"....


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...





Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


You wanna start a gofundme for a driver that sexually harassed women pax? lol uber clearly states he had multiple sexual reports! This isn't cause of a 1 false report! Uber gave him plenty of opportunities to change his behavior. His behavior probably worked on the majority of the pax, unfortunately this time it didn't work in his favour!


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Step 1: File Lawsuit.
> Step 2: Alert all major media outlets.
> Step 3: Wait to here from Uber and definitely will.
> Step 4: Arbitration and if they don't resolve it continue with court proceedings.
> Step 5: Don't give up.


Amen brother.....



OG ant said:


> You wanna start a gofundme for a driver that sexually harassed women pax? lol uber clearly states he had multiple sexual reports! This isn't cause of a 1 false report! Uber gave him plenty of opportunities to change his behavior. His behavior probably worked on the majority of the pax, unfortunately this time it didn't work in his favour!


If what you're saying about Uber giving him multiple chances after sexual harassment allegations is true, then it says Uber either didn't believe those reports or he was such a high earner they put other females at risk to keep the money flowing. Either way a lawsuit is coming either by the driver or the females he allegedly sexually harassed, meaning it's tremendous damage coming to Uber through the media and in their bank accounts.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OG ant said:


> You wanna start a gofundme for a driver that sexually harassed women pax? lol uber clearly states he had multiple sexual reports! This isn't cause of a 1 false report! Uber gave him plenty of opportunities to change his behavior. His behavior probably worked on the majority of the pax, unfortunately this time it didn't work in his favour!


Yes because unlike you I don't believe a bunch of $5 ride thieves who decide to create false accusations about a man who has busted his ass to make this game actually work for him.... Sadly there are ass hats who armchair judge and immediately assume he's guilty. Hopefully you won't have to deal with any the day your sorry ass get falsly accused and deactivated without cause and no chance to defend yourself... Go crawl back into the hole your troll ass climbed out of.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

LyftAreThieves said:


> Amen brother.....
> 
> 
> he was such a high earner they put other females at risk to keep the money flowing.


Not in these days of #metoo.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> From what I read with regards of service dogs, they are supposed to be registered and have a registration number.


There is no such requirement, and it is plainly stated here: 


Redirecting…


Pay particular attention to Q&As #17-21.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yes because unlike you I don't believe a bunch of $5 ride thieves who decide to create false accusations about a man who has busted his ass to make this game actually work for him.... Sadly there are ass hats who armchair judge and immediately assume he's guilty. Hopefully you won't have to deal with any the day your sorry ass get falsly accused and deactivated without cause and no chance to defend yourself... Go crawl back into the hole your troll ass climbed out of.


Troll? It's all facts! To say uber deactivates with 1 report is very untrue. Go watch his youtube video before you just hope on the bandwagon, he had plenty of messages sent to him to stop with his bad behavior, instead of stopping he continued and the reports stacked on top of each other, so uber had to act! I've had 2 unsafe reports in which uber notified me and I'm still driving. Rideshare evolution got too comfortable with his rating and his 15k in rides, unfortunately for him no amount a ratings and rides can save him from countless sexual harassment reports.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Troll? It's all facts! To say uber deactivates with 1 report is very untrue. Go watch his youtube video before you just hope on the bandwagon, he had plenty of messages sent to him to stop with his bad behavior, instead of stopping he continued and the reports stacked on top of each other, so uber had to act! I've had 2 unsafe reports in which uber notified me and I'm still driving. Rideshare evolution got too comfortable with his rating and his 15k in rides, unfortunately for him no amount a ratings and rides can save him from countless sexual harassment reports.


Uber is using this BS as a way to deactivate with cause because they did not like him live streaming and couldn't legally deactivate him for that..... Hopefully you never have to deal with what he is right now... But gotta be honest I'm really hoping for Karma to show up on your doorstep sooner rather than later...


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


I am in.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

But..but...but... I don't want uber to go away... so no help for any lawsuits against them from me.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


Hi. As tragic and unfair as his deactivation was, he's NOT a salaried employee of Uber.

He's an INDEPENDENT contractor.

Which basically means Uber doesn't owe him jack s*ht.

All the shouting in cybe.rspace isn't going to change that.

It's also very doubtful CA AB5 will do jack in remedying Uber's exploitation of it's vast low skilled contractor workforce either. They've invested millions in lobbying on the Hill to mitigate any losses from the bill. And what would be the purpose of setting up a sympathy welfare GoFundMe? When Uber happily continues slitting the throats of thousands of other high mileage/experienced drivers like him on a daily basis? Because their goal for sustainability has always been to increase the number of n00b ant drivers at the expense of more experienced vet drivers.

The more they can do this, the better psychological control they have over the behavior of their driver pool. You see, since it's inception, Uber has always relied upon the professional advice of behavior psychologists:









How Uber Uses Psychological Tricks to Push Its Drivers’ Buttons (Published 2017)


The start-up has undertaken an extraordinary experiment in behavioral science to subtly entice an independent work force to maximize company revenue.




www.nytimes.com





So vet drivers are less likely to chase surge, are most likely immune to the Uber app's psychological bullying, or pressuring them into driving to pickup or do longer, unprofitable pings etc etc. Vet drivers like him understand how to make $2k weeks. And in significantly less time it would take a n00b ant to make the same in 50 - 60+ weeks etc etc.

So why wouldn't Uber be eager to get rid of someone like this guy? Because they know he's an expert on how not to let Uber exploit him for 10-12+ hr days to make less than minimum wage. Which btw, isn't good for their bottom line or stock valuation.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Dekero said:


> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it.


What did Uber "get away with"?
Basically a General Contractor saying they would no longer deal with a Sub-contractor.


Dekero said:


> Uber is using this BS as a way to deactivate with cause because they did not like him live streaming and couldn't legally deactivate him for that


What "cause" does Uber need to "legally" deactivate? 


Dekero said:


> Over 4 years and almost 16k rides..though that's absurd . How can you ever get ahead if good time served accounts for nothing ...


I agree with you here. If it really is 3 strikes and your out, after a larger number of rides, they should consider that and maybe increase to 5, just on the law of averages. Of course, depending on the claim and validity of the claims.
But in this case, it seems there's more to the story.


BuberDriver said:


> reason #1495814598 why you shouldn't do pool rides


Makes no difference.
I pick up pools and low rated riders.
The 1 false claim against me came from a highly rated UberX ride.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

OG ant said:


> You wanna start a gofundme for a driver that sexually harassed women pax? lol uber clearly states he had multiple sexual reports! This isn't cause of a 1 false report! Uber gave him plenty of opportunities to change his behavior. His behavior probably worked on the majority of the pax, unfortunately this time it didn't work in his favour!


I recognize a smear when I see one. This is a smear.

If you watched Gio you know he is a man of character even if he's an ass in other ways.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

On a slightly different but on topic note: What happened to Harry Campbell? Wasn't he the rideshare guy that got deactivated from Uber and decided to drive for Lyft? Or is that someone else?

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-uber-drivers-get-deactivated-2017-7


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There is no such requirement, and it is plainly stated here:
> 
> 
> Redirecting…
> ...


let's focus on this ...



> *Q23. Can individuals with disabilities be refused access to a facility based solely on the breed of their service animal?
> A*. No. A service animal may not be excluded based on assumptions or stereotypes about the animal's breed or how the animal might behave. However, if a particular service animal behaves in a way that poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others, has a history of such behavior, or is not under the control of the handler, that animal may be excluded.


this should remind drivers to take all dogs and start recording audio or video and if the dog starts acting violent you can end the ride because the dog poses a threat

just make sure you got proof


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> let's focus on this ...
> 
> this should remind drivers to take all dogs and start recording audio or video and if the dog starts acting violent you can end the ride because the dog poses a threat
> 
> just make sure you got proof


What the heck does the service dog policy have to do with ANYTHING on this post? I'm officially lost....

Way off topic lets focus... UBER is screwing drivers with a policy that indicates immediate guilt with out any recourse for defense and thus deactivating drivers with no cause or ability to defend themselves.

THIS HAS TO STOP. We deserve our day in court so to speak.... If we accuse a rider... What happens... They get deactivated and then go get another prepaid debit card set up a new new account with another false name and they are all good again... As drivers we are out of a job regardless if it's true or not... Even those with dash cam footage to defend themselves are told it's irrelevant and the deactivation is final... This is not how we do business in America and it's not acceptable any more...

GIO is positioned to lead this fight and once and for all finally put Uber on front page media for it's practices. I for one want to say when it's over I was there to support him.

There have been a few people saying he's guilty... How do you know? Your no better than UBER accusing him without giving him his day in court so to speak....

We need this to play out in the Media, it's time people learn How Uber runs their business and how they follow no set of rules for normal society.

I support Gio and will till he wins this case. If you don't and your a driver than you deserve what Uber does to you in the future because your condoning their actions...

Focus people... This is huge...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dekero said:


> What the heck does the service dog policy have to do with ANYTHING on this post? I'm officially lost....
> 
> Way off topic lets focus... UBER is screwing drivers with a policy that indicates immediate guilt with out any recourse for defense and thus deactivating drivers with no cause or ability to defend themselves.
> 
> ...


not all posts need to revolve around the original post


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> not all posts need to revolve around the original post


I'm sorry but this is a serious issue for us drivers and I really think we should stay on the topic and rally behind this guy while he takes a stand for our rights... It's long overdue and I just think it's a serious topic.. that's all... I do respect your opinions though and appreciate your input.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> More than likely he'll be reactivated within 48 hours as are most drivers after a false complaint, as long as she didn't say he denied a service dog.


this wasn't a temp deactivation. 
it's a permanent. 
in his video, he shows where Uber says he had a history of sexual misconduct reports.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Firstly, I love and respect Gio. I too work my tail off and achieve good numbers doing so, driving in my city smartly despite having only 1/10 of population of Chicago. IMHO, his YouTube vids got him deactivated. Too much flirtatious behavior (the VID with the banana was a big no-no) and his bosting about getting hit on and not hooking up with pax, who gave him thier numbers, that same day but only to hook up with them another day, also were cause for alarm from Uber especially in light of all the sexual harassment bad PR with recent ridesharing rapes and attacks. IIWH, I would pull all that content down and not even have any social media presence. Run your rides and keep it to yourself. It's not worth it for the few extra bucks he makes when monetizing his channel(s). This last episode was the excuse they needed to can him.
> 
> One last thought, how long do you think Lyft, in light of Uber's deactivation, will keep him on board? He is on a phone call basis with them about his content, drawing unnecessary attention to himself. He is now a (alleged) know liability and if something should happen on a Lyft ride, true or not, Lyft would be asked why they kept him on the platform.
> 
> Gio, go dark man if you do get your gig back.


Well summarized.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Firstly, I love and respect Gio. I too work my tail off and achieve good numbers doing so, driving in my city smartly despite having only 1/10 of population of Chicago. IMHO, his YouTube vids got him deactivated. Too much flirtatious behavior (the VID with the banana was a big no-no) and his bosting about getting hit on and not hooking up with pax, who gave him thier numbers, that same day but only to hook up with them another day, also were cause for alarm from Uber especially in light of all the sexual harassment bad PR with recent ridesharing rapes and attacks. IIWH, I would pull all that content down and not even have any social media presence. Run your rides and keep it to yourself. It's not worth it for the few extra bucks he makes when monetizing his channel(s). This last episode was the excuse they needed to can him.
> 
> One last thought, how long do you think Lyft, in light of Uber's deactivation, will keep him on board? He is on a phone call basis with them about his content, drawing unnecessary attention to himself. He is now a (alleged) know liability and if something should happen on a Lyft ride, true or not, Lyft would be asked why they kept him on the platform.
> 
> Gio, go dark man if you do get your gig back.


Thanks for posting the full situation. He's at least a little bit creepy.

Working as many hours as he does, there must be no time to socialize outside of "work", the problem is that if you're not 100% percent professional, eventually, over 15k rides, you will get deactivated.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Uber is using this BS as a way to deactivate with cause because they did not like him live streaming and couldn't legally deactivate him for that..... Hopefully you never have to deal with what he is right now... But gotta be honest I'm really hoping for Karma to show up on your doorstep sooner rather than later...


If they didn't like him live streaming they would simply give him a warning and if he continues live streaming they will give him the boot like they did with a YouTuber that goes by the name of Ryan is driving! This isn't a live streaming issue and uber doesnt have a plot to get rid of drivers that work hard and make them alot of money weekly. Enough with the propaganda. Wishing me bad karma isn't very nice. I work hard and treat everyone with respect! I dont deserve that.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

brogrammed into app


its by design if it wasnt its a few simple lines of code every 3 years or 5000 rides, 1st year/1000 rides complaints get flushed like traffic tickets fall off your record


a good way to validate is if rider finished trip to original destination if so how really drunk or creepy was driver cuz if i honestly think a driver is impaired or dangeroys I ask for a quick stop & exit asap not risk my life 

otherwise law of averages cuz that many rides its inevitable whether true or for free rides


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> I'll donate and join his lawsuit.
> 
> 
> From what I read with regards of service dogs, they are supposed to be registered and have a registration number. Second according to the ADA public transportation companies are required to take service animals, we are NOT a public transportation company. Uber is the only party to NOT recognize this fact, according to Uber they're a tech company not transportation.
> Third and more importantly Uber put us drivers under a false mandate, we are private for hire vehicles, this make Uber guilty of acting as an employer and we employees, the ADA law does NOT apply to private individuals, only public transportation companies.


My brother has a police trained service dog. The only license is the standard license you got for a dog

There is no registration or certification for service dogs, there is no agency for this, not that I know of, anyway.

UBer is a transportation company, and i doubt the 'tech' angle will fly in any court of law.

Dogs are cool what is the problem? Carry a car vac with you, if you got to stop and vac a few hairs, it doesn't happen that often, and you are performing a civic duty. just imagine what it would be like if you were handicapped, and had a service dog, and people turned you away? Have some empathy, jeezus, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> My brother has a police trained service dog. The only license is the standard license you got for a dog
> 
> There is no registration or certification for service dogs, there is no agency for this, not that I know of, anyway.
> 
> ...


Nobody with real service dogs are being turned away.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> My brother has a police trained service dog. The only license is the standard license you got for a dog
> 
> There is no registration or certification for service dogs, there is no agency for this, not that I know of, anyway.
> 
> ...


WTH does service dogs have to do with this post.... Move it along GIO was not dealing with mutts... We are talking about false accusations by entitled shytheads.
Thank you...


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Thanks for posting the full situation. He's at least a little bit creepy.
> 
> Working as many hours as he does, there must be no time to socialize outside of "work", the problem is that if you're not 100% percent professional, eventually, over 15k rides, you will get deactivated.


If you're 100% professional you'll be deactivated in 1000 rides.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So first let me say I've always been a little taken aback by RIDESHARE REVOLUTION's in your face attitude. But I can also appreciate anyone who can pull down $2,000 a week doing rideshare...
> 
> His recent Deactivation by Uber is a sign that they are willing to and will do what ever they want and expect to always get away with it... Deactivated for a false claim which by all impressions was a first time offense and given no opportunity to defend himself. Basically like they have done many of us in the business. DID I MENTION he's done 15k worth of rides so far... He's not your average YouTuber...this guy knows how to hustle.
> 
> ...


I told you guys this was going to start happening en masse. Uber doesn't want seasoned drivers on the platform because the rates are going to get worse and worse.

Any lawyers reading this: there are thousands of us; lets go sue these ****ers.


----------

